# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  Sketchup Plugin

## nikus

Do you think a Sketchup plugin (ruby / C++) could be expected?

----------


## Anuvin

I know very little about Blender, slightly less about programming, and even less about Sketchup, so be aware that I don't know what I am talking about.

Since blender is all python, and, as you said, Sketchup is ruby/C++, I doubt that we will see it released officially. 

Is there something you are doing in sketchup that you can't export to blender?

----------


## nikus

> Is there something you are doing in sketchup that you can't export to blender?


Yep. Fbx or dae I don't remember is OK from Sketchup to blender (I will check tomorow). In first time I could do (or find) a plugin to do this easely.

----------


## JamesCooper

We don't have any plans to integrate with Sketchup, but that shouldn't preclude you from using it. I'm developing the tool chain in pieces, so we go from STL, to g-code, to a WAV file, and finally to a WAV player that's "driving" the printer. We want the Blender plugin to wrap this tool chain, but we also want a simple enough interface that you could drive it from the command line and/or others could write plugins to drive it from their favorite CAD program. The actual heavy-lifting will be done by the existing slicers and our gcode processing code -- a plugin would just be there to provide the options to drive it and provide feedback on the process to the user.

----------

